# Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen warnt vor Verträgen mit angeblichen Verbraucherschützern



## webwatcher (13 November 2009)

Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen : Gegen Entgelt Ruhe vor Telefonterror?


> Pressemitteilung der Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen 12.11.2009
> Gegen Entgelt Ruhe vor Telefonterror?
> 
> "Mehrere Verbraucher beschwerten sich in den letzten Tagen bei uns über Anrufe von Mitarbeitern der Verbraucherzentrale, bei denen zum Schutz gegen unerlaubte Telefonwerbung kostenpflichtige Verträge angeboten wurden", so B.  D. von der Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen. Gegen Überweisung eines bestimmten Geldbetrages soll angeblich dafür gesorgt werden, dass man in eine Werbesperrliste eingetragen wird und keine unerlaubten Werbeanrufe mehr erhält.


----------



## Antiscammer (13 November 2009)

*AW: Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen warnt vor Verträgen mit angeblichen Verbraucherschütz*

Der Eintrag in die sogenannte "Robinsonliste" ist eigentlich kostenlos (allerdings i.d.R. wirkungslos). Und diese Anrufer haben natürlich auch mit echten Verbraucherschützern nichts zu tun.

Daher sind solche Angebote als regelrechte "Schutzgelderpressung" zu betrachten. Frei nach dem Motto:

"Zahlst Du schön brav, dann rufen wir vielleicht nur noch 4-mal am Tag an. Zahlst Du nicht, terrorisieren Dich unsere prediktiven Anrufmaschinen weiterhin 20-mal am Tag."

Im übrigen scheinen die Betreiber dieser falschen Verbraucherschutzlisten identisch mit dem Gewinnbimmelkartell zu sein, welches auch verantwortlich für die Gewinnspiel-Terroranrufe ist. Dieser Schluß liegt deshalb nahe, weil immer wieder dieselben Leute, die von Gewinnbimmlern angerufen werden, auch solche "Verbraucherschutzanrufe" bekommen. 

Dieses Kartell kriegt den Hals nicht voll.


----------



## webwatcher (13 November 2009)

*AW: Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen warnt vor Verträgen mit angeblichen Verbraucherschütz*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Der Eintrag in die sogenannte "Robinsonliste" ist eigentlich kostenlos.


Kostenlos aber auch micht besonders wirksam. Der Nutzen ist umstritten.
Seriöse Unternehmen bimmeln  in der Regel nicht und  die hardcore Telefonspammer 
scheren sich einen feuchten Kehricht darum.  

PS: Solche Anrufe/Angebote  tauchen immer wieder  auf ( 18.11.2006 )
Deutsche Werbeschutz Zentrale - Antispam e.V.


----------

